# Chewing machine...when does the OFF switch reveil itself?



## Lieslielb (Jun 2, 2010)

Do V's ever out grow the need to chew/eat everything in site? She will even ever so lightly nibble on my fingers if there isnt anything else in grabs. Gotta love my girl. Every time she is let out of her Kennel so excited Butt whipping you to death, she will run back into the kennel as to not forget her bed!!! she drags her bed everywheres...here is a pic of her waiting for me to come down the driveway after school. I will post it when i figure out how!!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosie's almost a year and it hasn't slowed down much. Though come to think of it, it has been a little while since she dragged her crate liner out of her crate and attacked it. 

To post a photo, I think you click "additional options," then under "attach," you can browse for your pic.


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

Penny just turned 2 last weekend and she is still a chewer. We try to keep it focused on her chew toys (which don't last) and rawhides, but she still regularly steals other items for destruction. Probably not as much as when she was a puppy, and she knows she's not supposed to so she won't do it in front of us.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

In May 2009 I had to put my 14 year old to sleep. He wasn't destructive, but he still had his chew toys.

I stopped buying chew toys and now I just take old bedsheets. cut them into 3'x3' squares, twirl them up and tie a bunch of knots in them. They're all over the house and the dogs know that they are theirs. It mesmerizes them to watch you tie one into knots in front of them.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

That's funny, Gunnr, I can just picture the mesmerized look on their faces (I know that look well).


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Purdey has just turned one and she still chews, but only her stuff -toys bedding bones raw hides etc. I will probably tempt fate by saying this but she has never destroyed anything of ours for example- chairs, tables, doors, skirting boards etc so I can put up with replacing toys for the next 15 years if she keeps off our stuff!!!!!
My friends pup seems to be on a mission to destroy their house! -literately!!!!!!!
we are sooooooo lucky ;D


----------

